# Looks like we have some awesome Squiers on the horizon (5str content)



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 13, 2013)

Now, here's the one that's a pleasant surprise:







From what I've read, these are going to be released under the Vintage Modified series, so these will definitely be awesome for the price.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jul 13, 2013)

5 string P-Basses are always welcomed


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 13, 2013)

Damn right. 
I was planning on getting a Squier Affinity P/J or a used Fender P Special. Guess not anymore. 

And I would have never expected a 5-string Jag. it looks amazing.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jul 13, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And I would have never expected a 5-string Jag. it looks amazing.


Well that looks sweet, only complaint is that would had been perfect for me with a maple board 

What's the source on these? Any more details on pricing?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 13, 2013)

New SQUIER VM series!! - TalkBass Forums

EDIT: Here's a better source. Scroll down about halfway. 
http://www.talkbass.com/forum/f8/new-squier-vm-series-997850/


----------



## Curt (Jul 13, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Damn right.
> I was planning on getting a Squier Affinity P/J or a used Fender P Special. Guess not anymore.
> 
> And I would have never expected a 5-string Jag. it looks amazing.


 I agree! They have a winner in that one. That white 5 string J-Bass looks great too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 13, 2013)

Indeed. Looks better than I thought a 5-string Jag would ever look. 

Now, here's to hoping these make it to the states.


----------



## Curt (Jul 13, 2013)

Even the cabronita looks cool. If these don't make it to the states, I will be very disappointed. Need to get a bass amp, as well.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 13, 2013)

5 string P-bass or J-bass incoming...


----------



## Sean1242 (Jul 13, 2013)

Anyone know if any of these will be available for lefties?


----------



## Radau (Jul 14, 2013)

That white 5 string Jazz actually looks pretty good


----------



## Chuck (Jul 14, 2013)

One of these will likely become my first bass.


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Jul 15, 2013)

The 5 string P's are awesome... too bad I don't play 34" scale fives anymore. Though, I could string it EADGC...

Kind of odd they made the 5 string PJ a Jag... I don't imagine it'll balance well.

It wouldnt kill them to do a bass in blue, green, yellow or ....ing anything but burst, red, black, natural or white.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 15, 2013)

OH MY HELVETES GOD.

I'm tearing.

A 5-string precision under $1500? My life is complete.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 15, 2013)

I like everything I saw in the OP.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 15, 2013)

Sean1242 said:


> Anyone know if any of these will be available for lefties?



You damn lefties... No one loves you...

I kid...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 15, 2013)

TheEmptyCell said:


> The 5 string P's are awesome... too bad I don't play 34" scale fives anymore. Though, I could string it EADGC...



There's the Schecter Diamond P 5-string, but it has some weird humbucker in the bridge instead of a single coil.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 15, 2013)

The red 5 string P-Bass is calling.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jul 15, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There's the Schecter Diamond P 5-string, but it has some weird humbucker in the bridge instead of a single coil.


It's supposed to be similiar to those old Fender P-Bass dlxs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah, I've seen a few of then. I don't see a lot of brands that offer replacements for those pickups. 

Plus, I'm partial to a J pickup in the bridge.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jul 15, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, I've seen a few of then. I don't see a lot of brands that offer replacements for those pickups.
> 
> Plus, I'm partial to a J pickup in the bridge.


Yea I usually prefer P/J setups but for people who love Karnivool's Simple Boy, they'll be surprised it's the P/H setup Jon used for that track.


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns (Jul 15, 2013)

Are 5 string P-bass pups quite noisy? Only I thought the coils had to be balanced for the noise to be cancelled?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 15, 2013)

So, it looks like we may be getting a US release. Either in August or September.

EDIT: This is for the Bass VI, so these basses may follow suit. Anyone wanna confirm what this guy says if you're a fender dealer?


----------



## iron blast (Jul 15, 2013)

that 5-string jag is so sexy


----------



## Sean1242 (Jul 15, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> You damn lefties... No one loves you...
> 
> I kid...



No one does, man. What did we do wrong?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 15, 2013)

Sean1242 said:


> No one does, man. What did we do wrong?



Use the wrong hand.

....er.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jul 16, 2013)

Well, that Jag-5 is just what I wanted to see to keep me waiting till this fall to get a new bass. 

Stunning.


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Jul 16, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There's the Schecter Diamond P 5-string, but it has some weird humbucker in the bridge instead of a single coil.



Should've phrased that better. I don't play 5's with a low B that aren't Dingwall.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm still waiting for them to make a 5 string Telecaster bass.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 17, 2013)

Hopefully those 5 string P-bass models won't have gigantic necks like the MIM Fender 5 strings


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Jul 17, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Hopefully those 5 string P-bass models won't have gigantic necks like the MIM Fender 5 strings



By gigantic do you mean close to a 1 3/4" to 1 7/8" nut width and at least 18 mm string spacing at the bridge? 

I'm guessing they'll go further and use the same neck found on the Deluxe Active Jazz V, 2" nut and full 19mm string spacing.


----------



## Herrick (Jul 18, 2013)

Fender or Squier should make a 5-string P Bass with Precision & Jazz pickups. I would definitely consider purchasing such a bass.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 28, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




A fretless VM P, huh? This pleases me.

Oh wait, I live in Korea, where all Fender products go for fvcking MSRP. Nevermind.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jul 28, 2013)

I just hope that these are getting released in North America. I haven't heard that they are, but I also haven't heard that the aren't. 
Does anyone here know?


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jul 28, 2013)

Yay...more P basses. There really aren't enough of those in the world.


----------



## -42- (Jul 28, 2013)

HaMMerHeD said:


> Yay...more five string low cost P basses. There really aren't enough of those in the world.


I totally agree with you.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 28, 2013)

^
And I completely disagree. You can never get enough. Especially when they have 5-strings because there are virtually none other than higher end Fenders and Sandberg.

It would be nice if they could put out an equal amount of awesome on every model, but I guess that's just not reasonable at all.

I'm a bit bummed that these aren't Classic Vibe though. I've played both VM and CV, the CV series does feel a bit more stable and less cheap in my experience.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 28, 2013)

Derp.


----------



## roast (Jul 29, 2013)

FIVE STRING SQUIER VM JAG???

Holy crap. I gotta get one of these! Black, mirror P/G please.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 1, 2013)

Good news for us at the States: Fender finally listed them on their website.

Vintage Modified Precision Bass® PJ | Vintage Modified Series | Squier by Fender®
Vintage Modified Precision Bass® Fretless | Vintage Modified Series | Squier by Fender®
Vintage Modified Precision Bass® V | Vintage Modified Series | Squier by Fender®
Vintage Modified Jazz Bass® '70s | Vintage Modified Series | Squier by Fender®
Vintage Modified Jazz Bass® '70s Left-Handed | Vintage Modified Series | Squier by Fender®
Vintage Modified Jazz Bass® '77 | Vintage Modified Series | Squier by Fender®
Vintage Modified® Jazz Bass | Vintage Modified Series | Squier by Fender®
Vintage Modified Jazz Bass® Left-Handed | Vintage Modified Series | Squier by Fender®
Vintage Modified Jazz Bass® Fretless | Vintage Modified Series | Squier by Fender®
Vintage Modified Jazz Bass® V | Vintage Modified Series | Squier by Fender®
Vintage Modified Cabronita Precision Bass® | Vintage Modified Series | Squier by Fender®
Vintage Modified Jaguar® Bass | Vintage Modified Series | Squier by Fender®
Vintage Modified Jaguar® Bass Special | Vintage Modified Series | Squier by Fender®
Vintage Modified Jaguar® Bass V Special | Vintage Modified Series | Squier by Fender®

And this was on another thread, but I'll post it here:
Vintage Modified Bass VI | Vintage Modified Series | Squier by Fender®


----------



## Randy (Aug 1, 2013)

5 or 6 string fretless, plz.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 1, 2013)

Randy said:


> 5 or 6 string fretless, plz.



Go Jaco on the P, J, or Jag 5-string and remove them yourself.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 2, 2013)

Goddammit, this isn't helping my P-Bass GAS (BAS?) _at all_. Seriously, fvck Fender's pricing here in Korea, though. You know what MiM Road Worn Ps go for here? About $1500. Fvck that shit with a rusty chainsaw. I bet the fretless Squier P will go for for $500.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 6, 2013)

New SQUIER VM series!! - Page 18 - TalkBass Forums
Someone got a hold of the Squier P5.


----------



## Dregg (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm disappointed that there wasn't any 5-string with a P/J setup except for the Jag. The P/J setup is really the only thing why I still like Fender-type basses.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Aug 14, 2013)

Music123 now have them listed on the website.

http://www.music123.com/bass/squier-vintage-modified-jaguar-bass-v

250$, damn I'm tempted. Way too tempted


----------



## celticelk (Aug 14, 2013)

Vostre Roy said:


> Music123 now have them listed on the website.
> 
> http://www.music123.com/bass/squier-vintage-modified-jaguar-bass-v
> 
> 250$, damn I'm tempted. Way too tempted



Me too. I'm thinking that I need a bass in the stable, and deciding between the Jaguar V and the new Ibanez Artcore 5-string is a tough call.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 15, 2013)

The Jag V will have more tonal options, but the Artcore 5 seems more up your alley aesthetically, haha.

EDIT: Well, I guess it's debatable whether or not a P/J bass is more versatile than an H/H bass, but I _personally_ prefer the tonal options of a P/J .


----------



## celticelk (Aug 15, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> The Jag V will have more tonal options, but the Artcore 5 seems more up your alley aesthetically, haha.
> 
> EDIT: Well, I guess it's debatable whether or not a P/J bass is more versatile than an H/H bass, but I _personally_ prefer the tonal options of a P/J .



Yeah, I'm predictable that way. =) After thinking about it some more, I'm actually leaning towards the VM Jazz V at this point, mainly because it's a known quantity. If I decide that I like playing bass, it shouldn't be a problem to pick up one (or both!) of the others later, and if I don't, then the Jazz V should be relatively easy to move.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Aug 15, 2013)

Tried to order the Jag V through Music123.com. Was wrote "We ship internationally!" so I thought that it would be easily possible to get it to Canada. Then I click the country list



Music123.com said:


> All items on Music123.com ship to the United States of America. In addition, this item ships to the following countries/ territories:
> 
> American Samoa
> Guam
> ...


 
Fvck me, how come it can ship at all of these places and not to Canada...

Guess I'll have to wait a bit more before I pull the trigger


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 15, 2013)

I want that Squier 6 so bad.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 16, 2013)

Squier 6? Now you're dreaming


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 21, 2013)

Looks like there's going to be a new version of the Squier Mike Dirnt siggie coming out, too.







Squier® Mike Dirnt Precision Bass® | Precision Bass® Bass Guitars | Fender® Bass Guitars


And throw in a Fender Road Worn Mike Dirnt (MiM, probably) for good measure.






Mike Dirnt Road Worn® Precision Bass® | Precision Bass® Bass Guitars | Fender® Bass Guitars


I gotta admit, that Road Worn is looking mighty fine.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 21, 2013)

Not bad, actually. 

I was into the Squier PJ for quite awhile, but unfortunately the P-sized nut width kills it for me. On the hunt for a Fender P bass Special or a Schecter Model T now.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Aug 21, 2013)

Nice, I really dige the vibe of those

Also, related to this thread, here's the message I get when I log on my Jaguar V order page on LAMusic.ca:



> *NOTE:* This order has already shipped or has reached the final stages of processing. Therefore this order is no longer editable.


 
Patience is killing me, but expect a NBD thread this week or the next


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 21, 2013)

Dat 5-string Jaguar bass...  If I wasn't on the hunt for a 35" scale bass to set up for drop-E, I'd be snapping one of these up in a heartbeat!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 21, 2013)

CJLsky said:


> Dat 5-string Jaguar bass...  If I wasn't on the hunt for a 35" scale bass to set up for drop-E, I'd be snapping one of these up in a heartbeat!



Ibby BTBs are all 35", and I'd be shocked if you couldn't find one used for a great price. They're pretty reasonably priced new, too.


----------



## DiegusMaximus32 (Aug 23, 2013)

That 5-string J bass, fuuuuuh. That may be the bass for me!


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 24, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Ibby BTBs are all 35", and I'd be shocked if you couldn't find one used for a great price. They're pretty reasonably priced new, too.



I've always really liked the looks of those things, they look like they have a bit more beef to 'em than a Soundgear would. I was thinking of going with a Peavey Grind 6'er, as that is also 35", but if I could find a BTB for around the same price, I would definitely prefer that.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Sep 3, 2013)

Just got my tracking number for my Jag V. 2 weeks later than expected, but I should get it by the end of the week now.

Can't blame LAMusic, they are still the only canadian dealer listing them and they received their batch at the end of last week lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 6, 2013)

EDIT: Not a rumor. There really is a signature Troy Sanders Jag bass.


----------

